# Sangrand And Its Position In Sikhi - An Indepth Study



## spnadmin

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.6 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-07a0642e-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=386" /></head><body><table><tr><td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="295" height="188" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier2.jpg"></a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgotten Your Password?</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php">Must Login To Share Your Views</a>.</strong><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br /><i><strong>Editorial</strong></i>:<br /><br />In this newsletter we would like to share a very interesting indepth study of occasion of Sangrand and its relation to Sikhi, if at all. The article makes for a very interesting reading and raises two important questions for you to ponder upon... <br /><br />1. What is the position of Gurbanee and Gurmat on Sangrand? <br />2. What is the practice of our Gurdwaras in relation to Sangrand (and other moon and sun related occasions)? <br /><br /><i><strong>Snapshot</strong></i>:<br /><br /><strong>Sangrand and Sikhi, By Karminder Singh Dhillon Ph.D (Boston), Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.</strong> <br />An increasing number of Gurdwara Parbhandaks and Sangats celebrate the occasion of Sangrand. These celebrations take the form of regular Kirtan, Katha and Barah Maha reading type Diwans, implying that Sangrand is a Sikhi related occasion. A number of justifications are put forth to prove that Sangrand  is indeed a Sikh function. This article examines these justifications with particular attention to the Gurbanee portions that purportedly discuss and hence dictate Sangrand as a Sikh function.<br /><br />Sangrand originates from the Sanskrit word Sans-kranti (literally: sun-dependent change or sun-related actions). The sun and moon has both been a regular feature of Indian spirituality from the Vedic times. There are gods that correspond to both planets (Sus and Ruv) and many rituals such as baths, fasts, pilgrimages and distributions of charity are tied closely to the positions and movements of these two celestial bodies. The underlying principle of fixing rituals to days on the calendar is that certain days are auspicious, some are bad (therefore activity should be avoided on these days), and others – though inauspicious – can be salvaged by the interventions of spiritual persons or religious chants and rites to turn them into favorable days.<br /><br />By operational definition, Sangrand is the first day of the 12 months that make up the Indian solar calendar. The full moon day on this calendar is called puranmashi, and the moonless night is called masia.<br /><br />What is the position of Gurbanee and Gurmat on sangrand then? What is the practice of our Gurdwaras in relation to Sangrand (and other moon and sun related occasions)? <br /><br /><strong>Please respond to this topic at the following link</strong>: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/31713-sangrand-and-sikhi.html">Sangrand and Sikhi</a><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br />Narayanjot Kaur<br />SPN Administrator<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/misc.php?do=donate">Please Donate. Support Us.</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sendmessage.php">Share Your Feedback Here</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 10-Aug-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 31-Jul-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31796">Malaysia Ready To Cooperate With India To Seek Out Sikh Militants</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>32</td>	<td>05:26 AM, 10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31793">What is the Sikh view on consummation and when is it done?</a><br /></td>	<td>badshah</td>	<td>10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>62</td>	<td>19:10 PM, 10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31792">Call for recognition of Sikh soldiers who died for Britain</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>33</td>	<td>04:09 AM, 10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31791">What real historical/archeological evidence exists to support Christian doctrine?</a><br /></td>	<td>Seeker9</td>	<td>10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>41</td>	<td>03:29 AM, 10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Seeker9</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31790">Ray of hope for dwindling Parsi community</a><br /></td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>33</td>	<td>01:29 AM, 10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31789">In the Sikh tradition</a><br /></td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>76</td>	<td>18:35 PM, 10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31788">US Senator Charles Schumer calls Infosys 'chop shop'</a><br /></td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>60</td>	<td>02:45 AM, 10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31787">Lets talk about radha swami's</a><br /></td>	<td>badshah</td>	<td>09-Aug-2010</td>	<td>27</td>	<td>309</td>	<td>19:01 PM, 10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>ugsbay</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31794">Lets talk about radha swami's</a><br /></td>	<td>badshah</td>	<td>09-Aug-2010</td>	<td>25</td>	<td>184</td>	<td>05:05 AM, 10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31785">Assimilation can't be forced</a><br /></td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>09-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>33</td>	<td>22:53 PM, 09-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31783">Sir Winston Churchill Talks about Sikhs (video)</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>09-Aug-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>57</td>	<td>22:23 PM, 09-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31786">Is the bible trust worthy ?</a><br /></td>	<td>Kairos</td>	<td>09-Aug-2010</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>97</td>	<td>17:37 PM, 10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Lee</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31780">How To Live &amp; Die</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>09-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>41</td>	<td>20:11 PM, 09-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31779">International Assistance Mission Massacre: 10 Civilian Volunteers Killed In Afghanistan</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>09-Aug-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>66</td>	<td>10:17 AM, 10-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31778">LFHRI Protests His Arbitrary Detention of S. Pal Singh</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>09-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>58</td>	<td>13:23 PM, 09-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" Border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2" Align="center"><b>New Polls:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td nowrap colspan="2" ><b>Poll: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31668">Which images of Sikh Gurus, Sants or shaheeds offend or hurt your religious sentiments? Please check</a></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Posters of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Calendars with images of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Postcards of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">e-cards for gurpurabs with images of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Animated videos of the janamsakhis of the Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Gurbani kirtan videos with pictures of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="25" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Images of Sikh Gurus on the walls of Gurdwaras </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="30" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Images of Sikh Gurus on the walls of private homes </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Illustrations of Sikh Gurus in books about Sikhism </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="20" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Illustrations of Sikh Gurus in articles on the Internet or in magazines </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">None of the above </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="65" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Other. Kindly tell us about it in the discussion thread.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr></thead> </table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 31-Jul-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>119 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>115 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>551 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

